# Nash Jars



## Snake4 (Mar 14, 2018)

Hello, I'm new here and wanted to show you my three Nash jars I picked up.


----------



## bubbas dad (Mar 14, 2018)

nice. never seen those before


----------



## sandchip (Mar 15, 2018)

Wow, very cool.


----------



## carling (Mar 18, 2018)

Very cool!  What's the approximate year for those?


----------



## Snake4 (Mar 19, 2018)

1930's, from what I was told. I seen one for sale that also stated the 30's. They also have a clock face on the reverse.


----------

